# Vente de disques Apple



## Miel56 (5 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
voila je disposais il y a quelques années d'un macintosh Performa de la serie 6300 qui est malheureusement tombé en panne.
J'ai essayé de le réparer mais sans succès, la carte mère etant HS, j'ai du m'en débarrasser.
Néanmoins, il me reste des disques pour cet ordinateur dont je n'ai plus l'utilité.
Si jamais cela vous intéresse, j'ai mis une annonce ici https://bit.ly/2MuUap9
Passez une bonne journée 
Lien
Lien


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2020)

J'ai fait des copies de tous les disques de tous les ordis que j'ai eu neufs ou avec les disques.
On fait de très bonnes copies en .dmg, ou mieux .cdr qu'on peut offrir à ceux qui en ont besoin.

Ca n'empêche pas de vendre les originaux, mais c'est cool pour les suivants…

Edit :
Ah, c'est juste des vieux jeux etc… 

Re-Edit

Tiens pour le coup ma signature s'applique au post…


----------



## Miel56 (6 Juin 2020)

En faite je les vends car sinon je les jette je vais déménager et je sais pas quoi en faire. 
C'est pour cela que j'ai mis une option "Faire Offre" sur le lien


----------



## woz86 (6 Juin 2020)

Miel56 a dit:


> En faite je les vends car sinon je les jette je vais déménager et je sais pas quoi en faire.


Il y a une section "Dons" sur le forum


----------



## magicPDF (8 Juin 2020)

Bonjour

Je suis preneur des "Guignols de l'info".
Merci.


----------



## Miel56 (9 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
si cela ne te gène pas, n'hesites pas à m'envoyer un message sur eBay avec tes coordonnées ainsi que le tarif que tu souhaites. Cela est plus simple pour moi de m'y retrouver.
N'oublie pas d'inclure ton adresse postale, ainsi que ton nom et un numéro de téléphone au cas où 
Je ne fais pas de bénéfices, c'est juste pour assurer ma livraison (qui elle n'est pas gratuite).
Merci,


----------



## Miel56 (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour 
Mon offre se termine bientôt. Si jamais vous êtes intéressé n’hésitez pas à me le faire savoir 
Bonne soirée


----------



## magicPDF (13 Juin 2020)

OK


----------



## Miel56 (13 Juin 2020)

Salut MagicPDF.
Suite à un bug, mon annonce a disparu.
Revoici les offres.
N’hésites pas à utiliser le bouton "Faire une offre" afin de proposer ton prix.








						Doom II for/pour Apple Macintosh (1995)   | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Doom II for/pour Apple Macintosh (1995)  sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				











						Les Guignols de l'info for/pour Apple Macintosh (1995)  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Les Guignols de l'info for/pour Apple Macintosh (1995) sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				




Bonne journée, 
Mathieu


----------



## Miel56 (16 Juin 2020)

L'envoi a bien été Effectué MagicPDF  
Merci de ta confiance.
Il me reste pour des personnes étant en recherche de disques pour Macintosh les disques suivants :

Deadalus Encounter (un jeu) : https://www.ebay.fr/itm/303595328242
Une demo de Killing Moon ( un jeu de golf)
IRON HELIX (en deux exemplaires)
Une compilation de chez Kalisto incluant les jeux : TINIES, COGITO, SCOUT, KALAH, MAMBA, BREAKLINE, FURY OF THE FURRIES, F1 RACER, SIM CITY 2000, JUKE BOX
MAC SELECTION 4 (une compil de logiciel)
GOLDEN (une autre compil de logiciel)
Un pack découverte 
si jamais cela vous intéresse, vous pouvez me contacter 
Bonne journée


----------



## magicPDF (22 Juin 2020)

Sa mer !
"Les Guignols" ne fonctionne pas sur MacOS 9.2 !


----------



## Miel56 (24 Juin 2020)

Ah bon ?
Je l'ai testé sur MacOS 7 et MacOS 8 cela fonctionnait dans mes souvenirs.
MacOS 9 aucune idée, quel erreur cela te mets tu ?


----------



## magicPDF (26 Juin 2020)

Il demande un truc (une bibliothèque ?) introuvable, du coup si on n'annule pas il se lance mais il ne ne passe rien.
Mais ce n'est pas grave, c'est surtout pour la déco


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Juin 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> Il demande un truc (une bibliothèque ?) introuvable, du coup si on n'annule pas il se lance mais il ne ne passe rien.
> Mais ce n'est pas grave, c'est surtout pour la déco



Chez moi il fonctionne bien sur mon PowerBook G3 (Lombard) en 9.2.2 :





Bon c'est en 640x480 mais ça marche ;-)
Quelques copies d'écrans :







Mr Silvester et les tites stagiaires fromages qui puent ;-))


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai fait des copies de tous les disques de tous les ordis que j'ai eu neufs ou avec les disques.
> On fait de très bonnes copies en .dmg, ou mieux .cdr qu'on peut offrir à ceux qui en ont besoin.
> 
> Ca n'empêche pas de vendre les originaux, mais c'est cool pour les suivants…
> ...



Tous ces vieux jeux, c'est bien d'avoir les originaux quand ils sont accompagnés des manuels... celui des guignols contient un joli petit livret relié sur papier glacé très drôle  
Sinon c'est sûr qu'on les trouve tous sur les sites d'adandonware comme macintoshrepository.org ou abandonware-france.org


----------



## magicPDF (28 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Chez moi il fonctionne bien sur mon PowerBook G3 (Lombard) en 9.2.2 :


Voilà qui redonne espoir, je vais tenter des trucs…




gpbonneau a dit:


> celui des guignols contient un joli petit livret relié sur papier glacé très drôle


Si tu avais le temps d'en faire un scan ou une photo et de me l'envoyer je t'en serais reconnaissant car je n'ai que le CD nu.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Juin 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> Si tu avais le temps d'en faire un scan ou une photo et de me l'envoyer je t'en serais reconnaissant car je n'ai que le CD nu.



Je l'ai mis ici, avec le CD : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/4586-les-guignols-de-l-info-le-jeu-

Ou si tu veux, envoie ton adresse en MP et je te l'envoie par email, le pdf fait moins de 7Mo


----------



## Miel56 (11 Juillet 2020)

Malheureusement, je n'avait pas de manuel. c’était dans le pack avec l'ordinateur, à l’époque CA se faisais.


----------

